# Hydroststic transmission Filter



## flhx (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a Bolens 1668 Eliminator Hydroststic drive and would like to know what filter I can use for the hydrostatic transmission.

Thanks


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

Check out WIX filters, WIX oil filters, WIX air filters, WIX fuel filters, WIX Heavy Duty Oil Filters


----------

